# Where can I get Chocolate Gourami's??



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

Have been looking for a while now for some Chocolate Gourami's, has anyone got any idea where I can get them from in Wales or online? I have spoke to my local LFS and they seem to be going nowhere fast! Any suggestions?  

Cheers Ben


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2010)

The Green Machine (Wrexham) had some in on Saturday. A1Matt bought 6 I think, so not sure if they had any left after that...  Might be worth a PM to him


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The Green Machine (Wrexham) had some in on Saturday. A1Matt bought 6 I think, so not sure if they had any left after that...  Might be worth a PM to him


no.matt was greedy and cleaned them out   .


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> no.matt was greedy and cleaned them out   .


I heard a 4 month wait before some more are in, but I could be wrong!


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

Greedy Matt!!  

Yeah knew TGM had them but its a 3 and a half hour drive on a good day, I saw them there last time I visted.

Ben


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

B7fec said:
			
		

> Greedy Matt!!
> Ben


yeah,i think andyh was thinking the same   .


----------



## andyh (6 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> B7fec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bloody was!!! Was going to add some to my existing shoal and that evil matt bough them all!   

MA sell them regularly round our way though.


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

could try these if you don't mind mail order http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/sho ... e=tropical .


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

I have an MA an hours drive from me however they only seem to have the more normal stuff, Guppies, Neons, etc....

Cheers Nelson, have looked there and they only have 1 in stock which I would really like to get 3 or 4

I really struggle to get a good supply of fish from any of my LFS,   So online shops is my only real source.


----------



## Spanerman (6 Apr 2010)

Would that be the one in Pontardullais?

Or in Wyvale in Llansamlet.

If you want to have the best range of fish to choose from in wales i would highly recommend MH in Cardiff if you would like we could arrange some kind of meet up as i travel up every now and then from Neath so if you like you could jump in with me for the last 40 odd miles 

Sam.


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

another one   scroll down a bit http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/tropical_stock_list.htm


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> another one   scroll down a bit http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/tropical_stock_list.htm




BINGO!!   Cheers mate,   have been trying to find this site all morning after stumbling on it the other night, will give them a ring now.


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks Neil, got 5 coming for Thursday!


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

Glad you got them   

The 7 I got from TGM are doing well. Sorry to everyone else! If it is any consolation I was looking for the little beggars for months (2 or 3) before finding them.

They are worth the hunting.
Quite beautiful.
Although my 100 Brigittae are now all in hiding.  Fingers crossed they come out again...


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2010)

Glad they made the journey home safely Matt


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

Cheers Steve. I had insomnia so I got a good book out and drip acclimatised them until 7am!!!

You coming over to check them out then? 

April 24th. Midday: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=351.0

I hope so, I set the start time for the meet a little later to give you time to make it down without getting up at silly o'clock.   No pressure though!


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

Hi Matt,

Glad to hear your Gouramis are doing well, that was a mamoth drip acclimatisation!! You should post a tutorial on it!! I've been on the look out for around the same time as I took a trip to TGM and saw them there, however I wasn't ready for them then. Anyway I,m over the moon that I have got some coming, Neil's link was just the job! 

P.S Shrimps doing well Matt!    and posted the spray bar today


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

Tell me about it, you see them, then it takes a couple of months to get your parameters slowly but surely right, then you can not find the little buggers for sale again!!

Not much too the drip method really... check out the last post (as of today) in the journal in my sig for details   

The time was overkill, I suspect the only time you need to take it slowly is if there is a noticeable difference in TDS.  e.g. say 800ppm (non water changed tank), to 100ppm (blackwater tank with RO).

I'd heard about the gouramies being real sensitive to water changes from several different people so erred on the side of caution.


----------



## B7fec (6 Apr 2010)

Better safe than sorry mate, going to do similar with mine when they arrive however maybe not for the 8 or so hours!


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Mar 2013)

Resurrecting an old thread ... I've been looking out for Chocolate Gouramis for a few weeks now, with no success.  Has anyone seen any for sale anywhere recently ?  Even my wholesale supplier cant get them 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Mar 2013)

T





Tony Swinney said:


> Resurrecting an old thread ... I've been looking out for Chocolate Gouramis for a few weeks now, with no success.  Has anyone seen any for sale anywhere recently ?  Even my wholesale supplier cant get them
> 
> Thanks
> Tony



Hey tony, they have them in wheatcroft garden centre at the moment in Nottingham. Bit far out of the way from you, but I have seen them in there.


----------



## BigTom (27 Mar 2013)

Colin Dunlop (The Fish Hut) up here in Scotland has just got back into action after a winter hibernation and had some in his last shipment I believe. Probably gone by now but they'll be on his lists if you can't find them elsewhere (he posts).


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll give The Fish Hut a try.  Ian, is the shop in Wheatcroft an MA ?  If so I might be able to get the guys at my MA to order some from their supplier.
I'll let you know how I get on.

Tony


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Mar 2013)

Tony Swinney said:


> Thanks guys, I'll give The Fish Hut a try.  Ian, is the shop in Wheatcroft an MA ?  If so I might be able to get the guys at my MA to order some from their supplier.
> I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Tony



Yes mate, it's the MA at wheatcroft. They also have vailantis in also.


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Mar 2013)

I saw some today in Clearwater Aquatics in Leicester. Not very close to you Tony, but they were nice looking specimens if any-one in the area is looking.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Apr 2013)

THanks for the tips guys, I got a shoal of 16 in today 

There awesome little fellas, I believe they are the Sphaerichthys Selatanensis variety, commonly known as Crossbands, or Cherry Chocolate Gourami.  Pics once they've settled

Tony


----------



## BigTom (11 Apr 2013)

Very nice, these are still quite near the top of my 'one day' list.

Where did you get them from in the end?


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Apr 2013)

From a wholesaler I have used in the past - had to hit a minimum order so I'm fully stocked now


----------



## BigTom (11 Apr 2013)

Yeah 16 is a good number, should be lovely to watch.


----------

